# Anyone been tying?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I finished up a few tube popper bodies last night and also another Supercharger streamer. The Supercharger is a muskie pattern I found online and downsized slightly into a more bass fishable version. Tied on a 1/0 bass bug stinger hook the total fly length is about 5.5" and bulky, but with all synthetics and bucktail it should be castable for its size.



















Here's a sunfish-esque color version I did last week:










And here's a couple of pics of the 4 tube popper bodies I completed last night:



















If you've been tying, post a few pics of what you've been finishing up!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have tied 12 musky flies for the spring but my fly tying skills are less than stellar. I would be embarassed to post pictures. Hopefully the musky wont mind.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Mostly been re stocking the nymph box lately. Been experimenting with some new patterns, but mostly just cranking out the go to patterns


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I may tie up some San Juan Worms tomorrow.  Anyone have any luck fishing with these?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I think I may tie up some San Juan Worms tomorrow.  Anyone have any luck fishing with these?


The only time i really fish san juans, is on those weird days when nothing is working. I always tie on a green weenie or a san juan, and ya know what? They both work. Sometimes simple is best


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

if I could only figure out how to post pics. ive been tying some bead headed buggers with flashabou in different colors and it has been working for me all season. sometimes sit back and look at the materials you have and then use your imagination, and who knows you might catch a fish or 2. by the way the poppers look really nice


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

las johnny said:


> by the way the poppers look really nice


yeah, those poppers look awesome!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been tying quite a bit, i'll try to get some pics up tonight, if my son lets me


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Been at it most of the winter so far makin a lot of gill patterns small ants and other little bugs but got some new supply's today and this is what I came up with 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Chuck, when did you decide to switch over. The work looks pretty good bud. Keep it up.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah I cheated last summer throwing some of that stuff on a spinning rod and I was hooked lol using your fly rod on the spillway at school helped to this year im buying a real fly rod and gona put this stuff to the test and see if I can consistently catch them on a fly or if last year was a fluke 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

you will catch them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Did a half dozen Murdich Minnows last night, 2 each in these 3 colors. These will be new colors for me to try this year.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried gluing up bumble bee bodies instead of using the premade ones? If so what did you use for glue and to cut the circles with?


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't have a pic of it but I made a few round bee patterns and I used a regular hole punch to punch the pieces out of foam then to keep them on the hook I hooked them in the middle then tied a stinger in the back to keep them from falling off and tied wings in the middle idk they aren't great looking but I think they should work I'll try to get a pic of them so you guys can check them out 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks man!



rbthntr said:


> I don't have a pic of it but I made a few round bee patterns and I used a regular hole punch to punch the pieces out of foam then to keep them on the hook I hooked them in the middle then tied a stinger in the back to keep them from falling off and tied wings in the middle idk they aren't great looking but I think they should work I'll try to get a pic of them so you guys can check them out
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Did a half dozen Murdich Minnows last night, 2 each in these 3 colors. These will be new colors for me to try this year.


I would go down to the keys with a bunch of those and Smash some Poons and snook  

Looken good brother!!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah Cream, those minnows rock. I'll feel special getting some Ultra Chenille tomorrow and tying up some San Juan Worms before my fishing trip(s) this weekend...but they don't compare to those works of art!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Well the picture blows, but the box is starting to look good. Filled this one from scratch with my most productive trout patterns, nothing fancy, or revolutionary. Just confirmed fish catchers for me. It took a few weeks, and about 60 gallons of beer to get it full.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

______________


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Fontinalis YOU should do a close up on the right middle of that box.. So I can check those bead heads out. ... Those look like winners to me, and what you got on the bottom on the left side. I can't really see them but those look good...

Trust me I wont copy them lol.......


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> ______________


Looks like you are using the high-powered UV light with the Knot Sense UV cure adhesive. How well do the batteries hold up in that light? I have been using the smaller UV light and it seems to suck the battery life pretty fast for a small light.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> Well the picture blows, but the box is starting to look good. Filled this one from scratch with my most productive trout patterns, nothing fancy, or revolutionary. Just confirmed fish catchers for me. It took a few weeks, and about 60 gallons of beer to get it full.


Gallons of beer id expect nothin less pat lol I agree with the close up comment to let's see some more of those so I got some new patterns to tie 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got that light for $5, I think they're $8 now. 

Takes 3 triple A's... battery life is excellent. 

I might just have my own UV products on the market in the near future. R&D begins Wednesday.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

These are nice... Work for me


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

ChromeBone said:


> These are nice... Work for me



Oh man...I like those!!!!! I really like the ones in the middle...I think I am slowly going to start buying stuff to start tying my own...especially Bass and Musky Flys....but also trout/steelhead flies...I can't keep enough bead headed Buggers for Steelheading!!!!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I just bought like 20-30 bucks of materials every week since October. Now I can tie about 400 what ever lol.... Only need to go to the fly shop for more hooks or tippet lol.. 

You should man... Buggers are what I started with... and they are a lot easier then all those little nymphs and such... Plus you can catch everything on them.. 

Im 25 so all the hung over weekend morning... with the girl asleep I tie up a few and post messages all over lol.... just like today


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

As soon as I financially recover from my new flyreel and flyline(s) purchasing Spree, I will look into a vice, a few tools, and some materials...but it will take awhile....LOL. I spent alot of money this winter....


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

first attempt at bendbacks -


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to get some practice to acquire some skills....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, I wanted to try something a little silly, and it started out as a gift for my daughter as a gag gift, but I'm gonna bet this will actually catch some farm pond bass.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok so as promised here are the round foam bee body's and I'm sittin down at the vice now so I'm sure there will be a lot of new creations tonight


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

HAHAHA .... I love that silly frog!!!! I bet you will catch your biggest bass ever on it lol..
One time with a friend I had a 6 inch crank bait and put 6 3in grubs on each hook and I caught a 7ib large mouth in my dad's pond...

We called it the MASTER BAIT


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

sbreech said:


> OK, I wanted to try something a little silly, and it started out as a gift for my daughter as a gag gift, but I'm gonna bet this will actually catch some farm pond bass.


Ya gonna call it "Kermit"? Love it...post pic when ya catch the beast on it!!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Ya gonna call it "Kermit"? Love it...post pic when ya catch the beast on it!!!


Love it go get em 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

A new one for me. The Chaos Hopper:


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*That's a good looking hopper.*


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did 3 of Galloup's Barely Legal articulated streamers over the weekend when I had time. Both front and rear are tied on #1 Mustad S74SNP hooks (4X long straight eye streamer hook), joined with 65lb PowerPro braid. Total length is about 4.5" and bulky. They are simple streamers, basically all marabou and Ice Dub with a Fish Skull head.

I was going for baby bass on this one, I used black Ice Dub to try to mimic the black lateral stripe of a bass:










Olive over yellow with yellow Ice Dub and orange throat:










And this one was intended to be shad-colored, gray over white with pink Ice Dub:


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Another new one. Trying a dragon fly!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Close ups, as requested. But im already a few short, donated a few to the substrate of the clear fork this weekend.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Great flies fellas. Just getting ready to start tying some Brookie flies for Canada next year. And the usual Bass/Pan Fish stuff for local fishin. I'll post some pics when I start up. Again great ties!!!


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a few more tied as a request from my uncle. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

There are some great looking bugs here fellas! I need to get to work filling a few boxes. I procrastinate way too much when it comes to the bench. I have been tying a bit, but I am such a lazy fly tyer. I posted a few picture on my website along with a little tying phlosophy!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

____________________


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

need to figure out how to tie with wool, that looks awesome


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That popper is pretty incredible!
[/COLOR] 
I've been tying up some wicked #14 olive elk hair caddis and some san juan worms...I'll get pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Really Nice work Creme!!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, I got some pics...not the greatest, but should do the trick:


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be plenty busy tying up foam bugs for panfish since I bought a 2wt combo and 3 giant sheets of foam for a whopping $3 at the local craft store.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jhammer said:


> I'll be plenty busy tying up foam bugs for panfish since I bought a 2wt combo and 3 giant sheets of foam for a whopping $3 at the local craft store.


 
You're becoming a UL addict.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

sbreech said:


> You're becoming a UL addict.


The rod came today and she looks and feels good! I've used 3 and 4wt rods, but the 2wt is a whole different beast. I think I like it more than my other rods!

The reel comes tomorrow so I'll try to post some pics of the set up. I spent about 30 minutes doing the "wiggle" test and trying to explain my excitement to the wife.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Baby bass


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Baby bass


I do believe you're an artist...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jhammer said:


> The rod came today and she looks and feels good! I've used 3 and 4wt rods, but the 2wt is a whole different beast. I think I like it more than my other rods!
> 
> The reel comes tomorrow so I'll try to post some pics of the set up. I spent about 30 minutes doing the "wiggle" test and trying to explain my excitement to the wife.


Did the reel come in? How's it feel? Tell your wife that a flyrod is to a man what 50 Coach purses wrapped around a naked Brad Pitt are to a woman....or at least to my wife.  And are you ever gonna' post some pics of the flies you're tyin'?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Latest stuff. Simple streamer, a streamer with a tail thingy, and a stonefly of sorts.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Did the reel come in? How's it feel? Tell your wife that a flyrod is to a man what 50 Coach purses wrapped around a naked Brad Pitt are to a woman....or at least to my wife.  And are you ever gonna' post some pics of the flies you're tyin'?


The reel came in and looks and feels great. It has a sweet balance point too. I'm waiting on more hooks, but I finally got my pack of Sili-Legs in. I got a little antsy and tied a couple bugs last night which I'll photograph and post this evening. 

BTW, I told the wife about the purses and Brad Pitt. Her version is Johnny Depp and 50 power tools. LOL!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Tying a lot of variations of this pattern, has been a very effective streamer for brown trout, and brown bass. Its ugly but it works.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Trying for a perch pattern, not completely happy with the way this one turned out.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

here are 3 patterns of bead headed buggers that i started to tie this year. so far all three have produced fish for me. so i think I'm going to stick with these for a while.
constructive criticism is welcome


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Very Nice Las Johnny!!!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

.....


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

tried a few wax worm patters some minnows and an attempt at a bluegill look alike 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

